# To warm you up !



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

In the beginning God created Eve. And she had 3 breasts. After three
weeks in the garden, God came to visit Eve." How're things, Eve?" He
asked.

"It is all so beautiful, God," she replied. "The sunrises and sunsets
are breathtaking, the smells, the sights, everything is wonderful but I
just have this one problem. It's these three breasts you've given me.

The middle one pushes the other two out, and I am constantly knocking
them with my arms, catching them on branches, snagging them on bushes,
they're a real pain," reported Eve.

"That's a fair point," replied God, "but it was my first shot at that
you know. I gave the animals, what, six? So I just figured you'd need
half,but I see that you are right. I'll fix that up right away!"

So, God reaches down and removes the middle breast, tossing it into
the bushes.

Three weeks passed, and God once again visited Eve in the garden.

"Well, Eve, how's my favourite creation?" He asked. "Just fantastic,"
she replied, "but for one small oversight on your part. You see, all the
animals are paired off. The ewe has her ram, the cow has her bull,
all the animals have a mate, except me. I feel so alone."

God thought for a moment. "You know, Eve, you're right. How could I
have overlooked this! You do need a mate and I will immediately create
Man from a part of you!"

"Now, let's see ........ where did I put that useless tit?"


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

boom boom [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ho, ho


----------

